# récupérer des mails supprimés



## Tichka (9 Juin 2012)

j'ai supprimé par erreur des mails importants en vidant la corbeille. Comme j'effectue régulièrement des sauvegardes avec Time machine, je voudrai savoir si je peux les retrouver dans la bibliothèque  sauvegardé. Si c'est le cas, dans quel dossier ils se trouveraient. J'ai iMac sous 10.7.3. 
merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Puisque les messages étaient dans la corbeille, lance Mail, sélectionner la corbeille, lance l'application TM (dans le Dock) par défaut (tu entres donc dans l'espace intersidéral) et là remonte dans le temps pour récupérer les messages effacés.


----------



## Tichka (9 Juin 2012)

Merci pour le renseignement. J'ai suivi ta démarche , j'ai retrouvé le message en question je l'ai choisi et j'ai cliqué sur restauré. Mais lorsque je suis revenu à la fenêtre mail je n'ai pas retrouvé le mail en question. Peux-tu me dire où il a été rangé Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2012)

Tichka a dit:


> Peux-tu me dire où il a été rangé Merci pour ton aide



Je viens de faire le test avec 2 messages supprimés de ma boite de réception. TM me les a restauré dans un dossier Time Machine / Messages récupérés (c'est donc visible dans la barre de gauche de Mail, là où tu as tous tes dossiers).


----------



## Tichka (10 Juin 2012)

Merci, je viens de voir le dossier et effectivement le message y était
Merci encore pour ton aide


----------

